# Walking 2 Havs?



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I was hoping I could get some advice on walking 2 havs. Usually I walk them with my husband and he has one and I have one....but he is going on a business trip and I need to walk these dogs. I tried one of those things where you hook the dogs together and then to one leash and they didn't like it at all.

Does anyone have any tips on this or a leash device that works for them when walking 2 dogs?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Lynn!
I love walking the dogs with my husband, but when I'm alone, I do the Cesar-pack thing: one dog/one leash per hand. The three of us do great. Sometimes when they're taking a pit-stop, they get themselves tangled, but not bad at all.
I was thinking of trying the connector thing just tonight as I was walking them alone...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lynn, 

I hope you get some helpful responses to your question since I have not been very successful walking my two together. I've tried a coupler (it connects both dogs together, then the leash connects to the coupler) but they were so close together that when one was marking, it was usually the other one's head 

Also, their paces are different and Scout was getting yanked around too much - I was worried about his little neck. 

So I tried tying a fixed leash to my belt loop for Lincoln (because he is better about automatically stopping when I do) and using the flexilead for Scout (he is a more erratic walker). But then I feel like my pants are going to be ripped off at any moment...

So, I walk them separately. One, then the other. Not ideal, and takes 2x as long. Help.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry I can't give you any advice on using a coupler. I always walk mine together, and I use separate leashes. It just works better for us that way. I guess I'm used to it, because that is how I have always walked my dogs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jane said:


> Lynn,
> 
> I hope you get some helpful responses to your question since I have not been very successful walking my two together. *I've tried a coupler (it connects both dogs together, then the leash connects to the coupler) but they were so close together that when one was marking, it was usually the other one's head *
> 
> ...


ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Unless both dogs are good at walking beside you, couplers don't work very well. My secret to walking more than one dog is using two leashes and both dogs on my left and have the better trained dog on the outside and the one with the least leash maners on the inside. This way the better trained dog helps keep the other in line. When I walk for exercise, I don't let the dogs mark on every tree and brush etc, before I go I take them for a pottie, then we walk.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I usually walk my dogs with a separate leash and just endlessly keep switching hands when they get tangled. It takes practice. But I did find a connected leash at Petco that has 2 adjustable straps on it connected to one hand loop leash. The 2 straps adject to longer ones so the dogs can walk without them being so close together and getting tangled. I always use that for just walking and exercise. When they are out for potty calls I always use 2 separate leashes because it just gets the job done quicker for me and they don't interupt each other when they are going to the bathroom.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I use 2 leashes and usually 2 hands. I can use one hand if I put Brutus on a shorter leash. He does not walk as well as Roxy and this keeps him closer to me and not tangling.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I use 2 leashes (same length) and it works well so far. I had a coupler but stopped using it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a coupler that I use but I think the advice given might be good- both dogs need to know how to walk on a leash in order for the coupler to be a good device. Well I bet if you use it long enough, they would get used to it. Mine is about 2 feet long and gives the dogs their own space but they do walk right next to each other.

When we are just on walks, I do let them walk ahead first of all. I know some thing you aren't ever suppose to do this but I let them be crazy little dogs under my control. They know what true heeling is (sometimes they need reminders!) Both of my dogs naturally go to my left side because of obedience training so it helps with walking them. Belle tends to pull a lot more than Dora but Dora uses her weight to sniff what she wants to sniff. More often than not though, I take them both on their flexi's. I was spoiled with Columbus not having leash laws so now I like giving them their space with their flexis. They don't get too tangled as you can see they still walk kind of together and they have their own preferred sides.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have 2 even remotely the same size dogs--but at first I had them on separate leashes both to my left...now,I found a coupler /leash that adjusts and swivels.It is awesome! I can adjust the coupler to allow for Vinnie's heighth and I can control how close they are together as well.It has made my life simple.....I found it at a "Shopper's Supply Store" quite a few months ago,so I have no idea who makes it----but it is so easy to adjust,I can do it walking with them!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I will have to try the 2 same-length leashes with the dogs on the same side (they always want to be on the side with the bushes/grass vs. the street, so I guess I can walk counterclockwise around the block to keep them on the left). Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

walking two dogs on a flexileash is impossible . Dogs are meant to walk next to you not necessarily a true heal position but within a couple of feet. If one dog is faster than the other it should be on the outside in which case you use two leashes in the same hand (left) and the faster paced dog has the leash on top of the other. They should be walking at your pace though. Flexileashs are for play or some forms of training not walking .


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice I think alot of the problem is Missy is 5 months old and just learning to walk on a leash and although she does good, she is hard to control. I am not going to give up walking them while DH is gone we will just try some new things....probably have to go short distances


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to disagree I like the flexi leashes for walking and I don't really feel like I have issues with it. I do think having the girls nearest the grass is best as this way they both get their sniffs in. From living in the city, they both know to stop and not get off the sidewalk to cross. I guess both of them have the same length-18 feet. If it is busy with a lot of people, I can shorten it but it gives them room to walk and they both keep up with each other. I have thrown the coupler on the flexi as well- this works best when I want to do other things that way I only have one of the flexis to hold. When Dora was younger the coupler saved our walks- she was lagging and Belle was forging so it helped!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Lynn, my husband likes to walk them on separate leashes but I find this "Pet Walker Plus" double leash easier. I have tried couplers and other double leashes but what I like about this one is that the split happens right up by the handle so that I can control one leash at a time easily if I have to-- like when Jasper sees a car I can reign him in. They also have them in leather or a combination of leather and Nylon-- I use JB pet but I am sure you can find them other places

http://www.jbpet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3050


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish I had a video of the "vicki's dog walking techniques".....ladies, it's pathetic! I got so tangled up one day....i take 3 out at a time.....that i ended up falling down and then they got even more tangled up and I couldn't even get up. We have some new neighbors across the street that just built a new home and I hadn't met them yet.....yup.....you guessed it! Out the door they come.....here I was in all my glory....rolling around screaming for the dogs to please get off of me. Of course they all thought I was playing some sort of game with them and jumped on me even more. The husband of my new neighbors yelled out and asked if I needed any help....no, I say, I have it all under control....HA! Don't ask me how but I managed to drag myself back to my house. KIDS DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME WITHOUT ADULT SUPERVISION! Wait....I am an adult :jaw:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I wish I had a video of the "vicki's dog walking techniques".....ladies, it's pathetic! I got so tangled up one day....i take 3 out at a time.....that i ended up falling down and then they got even more tangled up and I couldn't even get up. We have some new neighbors across the street that just built a new home and I hadn't met them yet.....yup.....you guessed it! Out the door they come.....here I was in all my glory....rolling around screaming for the dogs to please get off of me. Of course they all thought I was playing some sort of game with them and jumped on me even more. The husband of my new neighbors yelled out and asked if I needed any help....no, I say, I have it all under control....HA! Don't ask me how but I managed to drag myself back to my house. KIDS DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME WITHOUT ADULT SUPERVISION! Wait....I am an adult :jaw:


ound:ound:ound::crazy:ound:ound: Sorry Vicki, I'm laughing with you. ound:ound:


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I walk two havs on the Pet Walker plus mentioned by Missy above and I love it. I have gone through several of the nylon ones which they chewed as pups. I have had the leather one for three years now and I swear by it.

Now I just have to figure out how to walk three havs . . . the coupler on the pet walker is really not big enough to attach three leads and tends to tangle when I add the third 

Arlene


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Vicki, I am sorry, but it is a little funnyound:ound:but don't feel bad I have the same problem. I have not fallen yet, but done a good job getting all us tangled up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Arlene!! I have a coupler for all three but found that all three on one leash is too many. they get so tangled. So we take the two best walkers and put them with couplers on one leash, and the 3rd guy gets his own leash. That seems to work the best for us. Mind you we still get tangled!! We are quite the circus when we do this.
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicky!!!! ound:ound:ound: I too really wish you had a video. It would make me feel better-- I get tangled quite a bit as well

Arlene, I think Laurie's solution for three is probably the best- but here is a thought--- what if you got the Pet walker for large dogs and just used the handle from that one and then fit the three leashes for small dogs in that bigger space-- A bit wasteful (what do you do with those large dog leashes) but it may work.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, thanks for the link to the Pet Walker Plus - that looks like it might work better than my coupler. The "Y" is higher up, so one dog won't be able to yank the other dog as much - the person holding the leash will have more control. I will check it out!

Amanda, I also like the flexilead, especially for Scout - it makes the walk easier on my back for now. He is still very "puppy" like. I guess if I walked them more frequently, we'd have more opportunity to practice and they'd be smoother walkers, but it just doesn't happen. Poor Lincoln has been breaking out in scabs after his walks too, so I think he is allergic to something in the environment 

Vicki - I would love to see your "video"! ound: Thanks for sharing that with us - I feel better now knowing that I am not alone....I always feel like I am going to flip over head first with the two of them. I actually prefer to have them out front a bit so I don't trip over them (don't tell Cesar....)


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Missy,

I thought about the pet-walker for large dogs and I am pretty sure it will work - I might bite the bullet as I really like the pet-walker

Arlene


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great minds Arlene!!! :flypig: what we won't do for our furkiids.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

Thanks for sharing the infor on the Pet walker Plus...I really think that might work. Should I get a small size?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes Lynn, get the small size.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Ya know....some of you are making instructional videos on grooming and training.....I really think I need to seriously look into my dog walking video.....it would probably be a best seller!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi Lynn, my husband likes to walk them on separate leashes but I find this "Pet Walker Plus" double leash easier. I have tried couplers and other double leashes but what I like about this one is that the split happens right up by the handle so that I can control one leash at a time easily if I have to-- like when Jasper sees a car I can reign him in. They also have them in leather or a combination of leather and Nylon-- I use JB pet but I am sure you can find them other places
> 
> http://www.jbpet.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3050


I have the Pet Walker, that is what I mentioned in an earlier post and I really like it. My dogs do not get tangled in that leash.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I walk 3 of mine with a 3 way coupler & 4 foot leash. ONce they have the basic leash training down, its pretty easy. I tried to teach Jax to walk with a leash when he was very young(about 5 months old-he is 9 months old now) but he wanted no part of it. SO i decided to bring him along with the two older dogs & he immediately 'got it'. He walked like a pro. I have tried to walk them seperately for individual time alone-but they didnt like it at all. They love being together. 

Since we live on a lot of acreage, our walks are for exercise only. They get plenty of time to sniff & run about when at home. They know its not time for stopping of sniffing. THey love our 'power' walks.

When i was deciding on which sized coupler to get, i thought the 4 inch one would be way to small, buts its the perfect size. Any bigger & i could see them having too much room & getting tangled. I will try & post a picture of them all together on the coupler. Its way too cute! Here is a pic of the coupler i got from Petedge. Great price too.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I tried the coupler and it doesn't work for my dogs. I walk every day, two leashes, two hands works best for me.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That did work for me until i got my 3rd dog. They were all over. So i knew i had to try something else. Its been great so far.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I use a coupler to walk Nico and Desi. It does take some getting used to. The first couple times I walked them it was difficult, but they got used to it and now they walk nicely and they're not pulling each other all over or becoming a tangled mess. It's easier for me to handle one leash than two - I'm very right hand dominant and my left hand doesn't deal well with leashes.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I got my Pet Walker Plus leash today and it works great to walk two dogs, much better than the coupler I tried. I will try to post a picture this weekend of us walking.

Thanks Missy for the ordering infor

We send you:hug::hug::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> I got my Pet Walker Plus leash today and it works great to walk two dogs, much better than the coupler I tried. I will try to post a picture this weekend of us walking.
> 
> Thanks Missy for the ordering infor
> 
> We send you:hug::hug::kiss::kiss:


I got one today at the dog show---after one walk :whoo:
I will let you know how it goes.


----------

